# Is it hygrophila or ludwigia?!?!



## Rae (Dec 14, 2016)

Anybody know what this plant is??? Grows like a weed, stem propagator. Thanks!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Hygro


----------



## Rae (Dec 14, 2016)

BruceF said:


> Hygro


Thank you so much! Was unlabelled so I have done tons of research and had narrowed it down to those two.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset.' A pretty plant, but it is on the federal ban list and people aren't supposed to keep/trade/sell it.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

That looks like mine, which was labeled Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamenis'. I wonder if I got the banned one. It is in the background in my pic on this page, though my veins are a lot redder than they appear in these pics:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/129858-mystery-plant.html


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Zapins said:


> It is Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset.' A pretty plant, but it is on the federal ban list and people aren't supposed to keep/trade/sell it.


So is every variant of H. poly banned federally? Are some state to state?

Updated list of Federally banned plants (1st page is aquatic)

Federal Noxious Weed List


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Correct. The species H. polysperma is listed, regardless of the variety or 'sport'. In the wild all the fancy varieties invariable revert back to the natural form relatively quickly.


----------



## Rae (Dec 14, 2016)

I live in Canada and will check to see if it is a banned species.


----------

